# Water changes



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Is 55% water changes every day over doing it?
Is it taking too much of the beneficial bacteria out?


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

I would say 55% is to much. I would say about 20-30% a week depending on the conditions of your water.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> I would say 55% is to much. I would say about 20-30% a week depending on the conditions of your water.
> [snapback]1081005[/snapback]​










I agree but I do 2-20% water changes a week uasually spread out over several days


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

55% a day is usually not needed. Shoot for that much weekly, spread out over 3 seperate days.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hahaha a 55 percent water change ever day that a rize up on the water bill ain't it


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

True true.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i used to do 20 to 30 % every other day but i have slowly cut down to 35 to 40

% a week now. i did that cause i read some were that lots of big water changes

help grow your fish nice and big, and i was pretty happy but it was a lot of work

for me. 55% every day seems like way to often


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> 55% a day is usually not needed. Shoot for that much weekly, spread out over 3 seperate days.
> [snapback]1081113[/snapback]​


Exactly








50-60% per week is the basis for a healthy and stable tank environment, and healthy fish: just don't do it all at once.


----------

